# 2.6.31-gentoo kernel, fmtools errs on "ioctl VIDIOCGTUNER"

## billmil

Hi all,

I upgraded to the 2.6.31-gentoo kernel (~x86 ) from 2.6.30-gentoo-r5.  I copied my .config file and ran "make oldconfig"

 and selected defaults for all the old options.

Everything works except my fmtools (works with my hauppauge wintv-fm video/fm card). 

When I run the "fm" command to tune to a station, I get this:

```
$ fm 98.7

ioctl VIDIOCGTUNER: Invalid argument

```

Here are the settings from my .config file, identical for both 2.6.30 and 2.6.31:

```
CONFIG_VIDEO_BT848=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_BT848_DVB=y

CONFIG_DVB_BT8XX=y

CONFIG_SND_BT87X=m

```

fwiw, my version of fmtools is as follows:

```
 # emerge -pv fmtools

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-sound/fmtools-1.0.2  0 kB

```

And a quick net search showed the offending code :

http://www.filewatcher.com/p/fmtools_1.0.2.tar.gz.23515/fmtools-1.0.2/fm.c.html

```
   ret = ioctl(fd, VIDIOCGTUNER, &vt);   /* get frequency range */

   if (ret < 0) {

      perror("ioctl VIDIOCGTUNER");

      exit(1);

   }

```

I've re-emerged fmtools  Any suggestions? I use my fm card often so need to downgrade until I solve the problem.

thanks,

bill

----------

## billmil

a follow-on:  this post seems related.  Actualy I had it working with a later kernel than in the post  (i.e. 2.6.28 vs. 2.6.19).

 *Quote:*   

> https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=230897
> 
> Description of problem:
> 
> FM Radio tools rely on V4L API which has been removed from recent kernels.
> ...

 

----------

